# [Shell] Wie Systemlastig ist ein Eggdrop auf einer Shell?



## cIrCa (30. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich hätte Interesse, mir eine Shell zu besorgen, möchte aber nicht auf spezielle Anbieter zurückgreifen, solange die Möglichkeit besteht, selbst sowas zu machen.

Ich kenne eine Organisation, die einen eigenen Server hat, und zu der ich guten Draht habe. Ich möchte hier im Voraus, bevor ich sie anfrage abklären, wie systemlastig ein Eggdrop auf einer Shell eigentlich ist, und was es mit dem Traffic auf sich hat.

Oder hat vielleicht jemand von euch einen Server, der relativ zuverlässig ist und mir einen Account geben könnte? Antworten auf diese Frage bitte als PN oder Mail: pascal.arn[at]bluewin.ch, Danke


----------

